# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Избитая тема про функциональность немецкой овчарки.

## Tatjana

Где они теперь, вот такие немецкие овчарки:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6QUm...ayer_embedded#

???

----------


## Nubira

:Ac:  :Ac:  :Ac:

----------


## Lynx

В рабочей популяции.  :Ad:

----------


## Nubira

Ты ТАКИХ видела?  :Af:

----------


## Tatjana

> Ты ТАКИХ видела?


Я вот тоже сомневаюсь, что таких много... Если они вообще есть.

----------


## Lynx

Так никто ж их не проверяет именно так.  :0318:  А прыгучих видела много.

----------


## Nubira

Ну у меня вот пес очень функциональный и прыгучий, но сомневаюсь что ТАК сможет...
У собак на видео невероятная координация, управление своим телом.

----------

